# Orchestra repertoire and other staff



## mozzilla

Hi, I my name is Elena, Im violinist and I have perhaps very common question but its important for me. If someone helps me I will be verrrrrry-very grateful .  
I want to know is it strictly necessary to make (and send) video-recording if I'm applying some vacancy in some orchestra? 
By another words: isn't enough to send CV only, and perform my program in audition? Maybe this video is necessary for some cooool orchestras - isn't it? What is that orchestras? 
To be honest, I have a tons of questions unless of those, pleaseeeeee help!


----------



## Delicious Manager

You have to ask the orchestra concerned. Some orchestras DO accept videos recordings, but some do not. For many, your personality and the way you conduct yourself are just as important as the standard of your playing. After all, you have to fit smoothly like a well-oiled cog into a huge musical machine. Just one 'bad apple' can wreck a section and cause bad feelings in a section.

If you have more questions, please feel free to post them. I was a manager in orchestras for nearly 30 years, so I might be able to help with a little information.


----------



## Delicious Manager

And it's worth saying - NEVER send any audition material to an orchestra unsolicited (ie unless they're advertising for positions and auditions), otherwise you're likely to land-up in the trash can - seriously. When orchestras need to hold auditions, they will advertise the fact - you need to scour the orchestras' websites.


----------



## mozzilla

Woww, thanks a lot for this information, I'm very thankful for your advices. 
And yes, I have a question about casual orchestral work - can I send my CV, if they publish that they're welcome for casuals (as an example http://www.opera-australia.org.au/aboutus/work_for_us/auditions ) though tomorrow?


----------



## Delicious Manager

mozzilla said:


> Woww, thanks a lot for this information, I'm very thankful for your advices.
> And yes, I have a question about casual orchestral work - can I send my CV, if they publish that they're welcome for casuals (as an example http://www.opera-australia.org.au/aboutus/work_for_us/auditions ) though tomorrow?


Yes, by all means send in your CV (make sure it's NOT a biography!), but don't expect anything more than a polite acknowledgment to begin with. And don't hound them at the orchestra - they are far too busy to deal with that and won't appreciate it. Make sure your CV is well set-out and only includes relevant information.


----------

